# Solved: Opengl errors Mohaa



## babba46 (Apr 22, 2001)

I'm getting an Opengl subsystem error (complete console error attached) when I start Mohaa. I was told this game uses the Q3 engine? I run Quake 3 Arena with no problem if it makes any difference and UT2003 with no problems either. I've read in some forums that older video card drivers can cause this problem. This is where I'm puzzled what to do or even how to check. I DON'T have a video card! Is there drivers for the motherboard video? Is this even a driver issue? Could someone guide me through the troubleshooting process to get this game to work? Thanks in advance. . .

My system is as follows:
Abit NF7-M with on board Nvidia Geforce4 MX GPU
AMD Sempron2800
512meg ram (32meg assigned to GPU)
2-40gig Maxtor drives
HP CD Burner
Sony CD Player
Intel 536EP smart modem

XP home SP-2


----------



## obvious (Nov 2, 2004)

you don't say if you have a graphics card or not. From that error report, it looks like you don't have one, BUT you MUST have some kind of graphics hardware to display a picture!

A 3d accelerator (aka Graphics card) is a MUST with ANY of todays games and i do mean MANDATORY. There is no way to play ANY modern game without a graphics card.

####
EDIT
####

oops. i just realised you have intergrated graphics. if you are using this for ANYTHING more than office work or just web browsing, then get a dedicated board NOW!!!!


----------



## babba46 (Apr 22, 2001)

I have a Sapphire Radeon 9600XT I could put in this system but I had a simular Opengl problem with it from another mobo. and Win98. Seems like I could only have ONE Q3 engine game installed at a time for some reason. I had Castle Wolfenstien running fine then installed Quake3 Arena and got Opengl errors starting Q3. 

So I can't run MOHAA without the addition of a video card? I thought a GeForce4 MX GPU was plenty good enough for these types of games? It Plays Quake3 and Unreal 2003 without a hitch. Is MOHAA more demanding?


----------



## babba46 (Apr 22, 2001)

RESOLVED. . .
I found the problem. Something had happened to the opengl DLL in the system32 folder. (NVOGLNT.DLL) I downloaded and installed this DLL and all My opengl games play perfectly (MOHAA,Half Life,Castle Wolfenstein, Quake3 etc.). BTW, they are all playing from the integrated graphics Geforce4 MX GPU on the motherboard! I think I'm going to hold off installing the 9600XT card until I get a big honking power supply.


----------

